# Pure Paws Forte



## ChaddieM (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Has anyone tried the Pure Paws Forte line? If so how is it?
I currently use Pure Paws Oatmeal shampoo and conditioner. I love this line it makes my little guy look great, I also want to try the Forte line, but it is not easy ordering Pure Paws living in Canada, so I need to make absolutely sure it is worth trading in the Oatmeal formula. Please help!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the Pure Paws too, see no reason to change.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The Forte line was primarily formulated for wire coated dogs. There are a few Maltese people experimenting with it but I would hold off on it until there is more feedback. I'm loving the Factor Zero as a clarifying shampoo. I use it once a month.


----------



## ChaddieM (Mar 13, 2012)

Great! Thanks for the advice I will wait in that case. It sounds like a great line, I can't wait to hear about the results others have had with the line.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ChaddieM said:


> Great! Thanks for the advice I will wait in that case. It sounds like a great line, I can't wait to hear about the results others have had with the line.


You may want to try the original Reconstructing Shampoo with Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner. Or the new H2O Shampoo and Conditioner. They are both great on drop coated dogs. I like them for different coats in the Maltese breed.


----------



## ChaddieM (Mar 13, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You may want to try the original Reconstructing Shampoo with Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner. Or the new H2O Shampoo and Conditioner. They are both great on drop coated dogs. I like them for different coats in the Maltese breed.


I tried the reconstructing shampoo and ultra moisturizing conditioner, and ultra silk treatment. I like the conditioner and treatment but I find the reconstructing shampoo causes his ends to get really dry and he gets some major fly away hair. I switched to the oatmeal line, it's great and he prefers it, but I'm experimenting with Pure Paws lines until I find what works the best for him. I'm gonna give the H2O line a try. I'm growing his hair out to full length but I find it's growing slow. He's only 1, so I figured its going to take time to get his hair to a beautiful length, so I'm hoping this will help with the growth, and his dry ends.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ChaddieM said:


> I tried the reconstructing shampoo and ultra moisturizing conditioner, and ultra silk treatment. I like the conditioner and treatment but I find the reconstructing shampoo causes his ends to get really dry and he gets some major fly away hair. I switched to the oatmeal line, it's great and he prefers it, but I'm experimenting with Pure Paws lines until I find what works the best for him. I'm gonna give the H2O line a try. I'm growing his hair out to full length but I find it's growing slow. He's only 1, so I figured its going to take time to get his hair to a beautiful length, so I'm hoping this will help with the growth, and his dry ends.


What dilution ratio are you using? How are you mixing it? And how exactly did you use it? I wish they would have better directions on their bottles but I can understand why they don't. It's different for every breed and even different coat types.

I prefer the Reconstructing Shampoo and Moisturizing Conditioner on Jett. On Zoe I really like the H2O line best. On Callie I use a blend of the No Rinse Shampoo and Brightening Shampoo. It takes a little experimenting sometimes to find the right combo and dilution ratios. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChaddieM (Mar 13, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> What dilution ratio are you using? How are you mixing it? And how exactly did you use it? I wish they would have better directions on their bottles but I can understand why they don't. It's different for every breed and even different coat types.
> 
> I prefer the Reconstructing Shampoo and Moisturizing Conditioner on Jett. On Zoe I really like the H2O line best. On Callie I use a blend of the No Rinse Shampoo and Brightening Shampoo. It takes a little experimenting sometimes to find the right combo and dilution ratios. :thumbsup:


I dilute 1oz shampoo to 7oz of warm water, and 2oz conditioner to 6oz warm water with a drop of oil. I let the conditioner sit for 2-3 minutes and I rinse him in cool water.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ChaddieM said:


> I dilute 1oz shampoo to 7oz of warm water, and 2oz conditioner to 6oz warm water with a drop of oil. I let the conditioner sit for 2-3 minutes and I rinse him in cool water.


What type of coat does he have?

If you still have the Reconstructing Shampoo and Moisturizing Conditioner, and want to try again, I would recommend diluting the shampoo not quite as much...more like 50/50. For the conditioner, if he seems to be a bit dry, I would do an ounce of conditioner, an ounce of silk cream and 2-3 ounces of water mixed together. It's heat activated so every time you use it you need to warm it.

It's interesting you say you're finding dry ends with the Reconstructing and Moisturizing combo but not with the Oatmeal. I'm finding it's dogs with a bit more of an oily coat do best with the Oatmeal like Yorkies. I typically don't recommend the Oatmeal for white dogs because over time, any oatmeal shampoo can leave the white coat with a bit of an almond hue. But the Factor Zero used as a clarifying shampoo once a month should really help that.


----------



## ChaddieM (Mar 13, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> What type of coat does he have?
> 
> If you still have the Reconstructing Shampoo and Moisturizing Conditioner, and want to try again, I would recommend diluting the shampoo not quite as much...more like 50/50. For the conditioner, if he seems to be a bit dry, I would do an ounce of conditioner, an ounce of silk cream and 2-3 ounces of water mixed together. It's heat activated so every time you use it you need to warm it.
> 
> It's interesting you say you're finding dry ends with the Reconstructing and Moisturizing combo but not with the Oatmeal. I'm finding it's dogs with a bit more of an oily coat do best with the Oatmeal like Yorkies. I typically don't recommend the Oatmeal for white dogs because over time, any oatmeal shampoo can leave the white coat with a bit of an almond hue. But the Factor Zero used as a clarifying shampoo once a month should really help that.


He has a cotton like coat. I still have some of the reconstructing shampoo, I will give it a try, with your dilution suggestion.


----------



## ChaddieM (Mar 13, 2012)

ChaddieM said:


> He has a cotton like coat. I still have some of the reconstructing shampoo, I will give it a try, with your dilution suggestion.


After his bath His hair feels soft the ends still look a little frizzy but maybe a little trim can cure that! But overall it doesn't look bad and his hair feels really strong.


----------

